# Earthwork - Area by coordinates



## maximus808 (Aug 10, 2010)

Can someone help explain how to calculate Area by Coordinates:

Here's the formula: Area=Xa(Yb-Yn)+Xb(Yc-Ya)+Xc(Yd-Yb)......../2

Maybe a picture/diagram or anything will be helpful. Thanks.


----------

